# New from Iowa



## Neal (Mar 11, 2010)

Just started kiln drying my own lumber. Would like assistance on pricing.

Neal


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

There is a lumber price comparison chart on my wood ID web site that should at least give you some sense of what the range of retail prices is for various species. This is all for surfaced lumber.


----------

